# Where to get a good show lead



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought a good show lead about 15 years ago from Moriah leather leads in TX. Great lead, super soft but strong enough to do the job. I've tried to find them on line and they are on Face Book but the website for the companyhas not been working, (been checking for a few months) I'm thinking they might not be in buisness anymore. 
Where has anyone gotten a good show lead.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I got my AKC/UKC show leads and collars from Alpha 1


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I got my 6' leashes from The Leash Lady. Emily St.Hilaire ... 603-533-1468 ... they're great, nicely made and they DON'T bleed all over your hands when they get wet. I've never bought a show lead, but the people on a GSD show email forum I belong to say she makes very nice leather show leads.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I second Emily. She makes a nice leash! Every year at the Canadian national people line up for her leashes. I have one made by her that is close to 15 years old.


----------

